# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa romana de Esparragalejo

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, vamos con un poquito de historia...

La presa que nos ocupa se construyó allá por el S. I.II d.C, dentro de todo el complejo de infraestructuras hidráulicas de la zona dominada por Emérita Augusta (Mérida).

Situado a menos de 8 km al oeste de Mérida, el pueblo se desarrolló sobre el emplazamiento de un antiguo dominio romano, exactamente a medio camino de un pantano rural y de la villa asociada.

Esta presa está alimentada por las aguas del arroyo de la Albuera. La presa, conocida desde hace tiempo, prácticamente no ha dejado de utilizarse hasta nuestros días. Ha sufrido a lo largo de su dilatada vida varias reparaciones, la última en 1959, dentro del marco del plan Badajoz. Actualmente una construcción moderna envuelve la obra antigua, transformando radicalmente el aspecto de lo que fue una importante presa (1.970 m3). 

Originariamente estuvo reforzada, en su cara externa, por 13 contrafuertes unidos por bóvedas. Mide 320 m de largo, 2'20 de ancho y 5'60 m de alto. Se trata en líneas generales de un muro rectilíneo con ligero abombamiento en su parte central, formando un ángulo obtuso donde el vértice coincide con una torre de desagüe de fondo. Un estudio realizado en 1934, ha revelado, igualmente, la existencia de al menos un aliviadero lateral. Esta obra ha sido considerada durante algún tiempo como parte integrante del sistema de abastecimiento de agua a la Mérida romana, lo que no es el caso. 

La villa a la que se le asocia está situada, aguas abajo, a 1'5 km, sobre la ribera izquierda del Albuera. Los casi 150.000 m3 de agua almacenada servían principalmente para regar un terreno de más o menos 3 km, en dirección río Anas (Guadiana), hasta la calzada a Olisipo (Lisboa). También se utilizaba para aprovisionar de agua a la villa, fundamentalmente las termas (aún visibles parte de sus restos).

Hoy en día, la función de la misma ha quedado reducida a servir como abrevadero de animales y para pesca.

Fuente: http://www.seprem.com/paginas/Seccio...LREDEDORES.pdf

Vamos con unas cuantas imágenes  :Wink: 















Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Saliese en el "Que será???"
Geniales los datos y las fotos F. Lázaro.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias Federico, el pueblo que no conoce su pasado, no tiene futuro.

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje y excelentes fotos F.Lázaro :Smile: 

Una parte de las joyas que tenemos por toda la geografía y que apenas conocemos .

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Hola Federico.

Preciosas imágenes, si levantaran la cabeza los que construyerón esa presa y vierán la de Alqueva  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias por la información y las fotos  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias a todos  :Wink: . Hay un montón de infraestructuras hidráulicas repartidas por toda la zona de Mérida... numerosas presas, puentes, acueductos, conducciones... poco a poco, las iré subiendo  :Wink: 




> Saliese en el "Que será???"


Efectivamente  :Wink: 




> Hola Federico.
> 
> Preciosas imágenes, si levantaran la cabeza los que construyerón esa presa y vierán la de Alqueva


Pues se volvían a esconder, dirían... os**as  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

De todas formas, si hace 2000 años ya hacían buenas presas, esos pedazos de puentes y esos acueductos, me hubiera gustado ver a los romanos haciendo infraestructuras hidráulicas con la tecnología que hay hoy en día, sería impresionante  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...

Admiro a los romanos por eso, eran unos auténticos "manitas" en infraestructuras hidráulicas. Con sólo piedras y palos, vaya acueductos y puentes que hacían... :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Un abrazo para todos  :Smile:

----------

